# Voten für Kinderangeln in Baden-Württemberg!!!



## Thomas9904 (8. August 2017)

Redaktionell







*Voten für Kinderangeln in Baden-Württemberg!!!​*
Alle Parteien ausser den GRÜNEN befürworten in Baden-Wüttemberg, dass Kinder früher zum angeln kommen können sollen.

Die CDU lässt sich dabei am Nasenring von den GRÜNEN durchs Parlament ziehen und stimmt NICHT für Kinderangeln und Aufhebung Nachtangelverbot.


Wir berichteten mehrfach, siehe unter anderem hier:
Video: Landtagsdebatte B-W zur Abschaffung Nachtangelverbot und Kinderangeln


Auch die "Schwäbische" berichtet nun darüber, man kann am Ende des Artikels auch voten:
http://www.schwaebische.de/region/b...-zum-Angeln-neu-entbrannt-_arid,10715805.html




> *Sollen Kinder schon mit sieben Jahren angeln dürfen?*
> 
> Ja, da ist doch nichts dabei.
> 
> ...



*Wer also baden-württembergischen Kindern helfen will, früher zum Angeln zu kommen, kann gerne da voten!​*
http://www.schwaebische.de/region/b...-zum-Angeln-neu-entbrannt-_arid,10715805.html

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## schuppensammler (8. August 2017)

*AW: Voten für Kinderangeln in Baden-Württemberg!!!*

Ich kann ja immernoch nicht nachvollziehen, warum um alles in der Welt man da etwas dagegen haben sollte. Das Ganze ist doch sowieso nur mit Begleitung oder? Also immer ran an die Ruten mit den Kiddies...


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. August 2017)

*AW: Voten für Kinderangeln in Baden-Württemberg!!!*

Reinhold Gall (SPD) hatte in der oben verlinkten Landtagsdebatte den besten Spruch dazu:
"Solange die Kinder größer als der Fisch sind...."
Siehe auch:
Baden-Württemberg Nachtangelverbot: Hintergrundgespräch mit Reinhold Gall (SPD)

Als die Sozen mit an der Regierung unter mit den GRÜNEN waren, haben die aber genauso versagt wie nun die Schwarzen, die sich nun am Nasenring durch die Manege ziehen lassen von den GRÜNEN...

Dass die BW-Verbanditen da eh versagen und nicht mal LFV-Präsi von Eyb FÜR Nachtangelverbot aufheben und Kinderangeln gestimmt hat, sei am Rande noch angemerkt - die passen gut zu den GRÜNEN...


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. August 2017)

*AW: Voten für Kinderangeln in Baden-Württemberg!!!*

Dazu noch ein lesenswerter Kommentar eines Redaktionsmitgliedes, D. Grupe, der "Schwäbischen":
http://www.schwaebische.de/region/b...ikel,-Naive-Naturromantik-_arid,10715807.html


----------



## Franky (8. August 2017)

*AW: Voten für Kinderangeln in Baden-Württemberg!!!*

Ich finde, dass dieses "Mindestaltergedöns" vollkommener Humbug ist! Die Thüringer Lösung finde ich durchaus charmant, wobei meiner Meinung nach das Alter für die Prüfung auf 12 gerne reduziert werden darf, um den vollwertigen Fischereischein nach aktuellem Recht zu erwerben. Sprich: unter 12 nur in Begleitung eines volljährigen Fischereischeininhabers, ab 12 hätte man die Möglichkeit allein... Ohne Schein bis 14 als Begleitung.
Ob man die Gören alleine ziehen lässt, ist eh Sache der Eltern. 
"Früher" hatte man in Bremen die Möglichkeit, den "Stockangelschein" ab 12 zu bekommen - ohne Prüfung. Das haben wir natürlich voll ausgenutzt, um danach mit Prüfung in einen Verein eintreten zu können.


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (8. August 2017)

*AW: Voten für Kinderangeln in Baden-Württemberg!!!*

Bloß nicht für ja stimmen. Mit 7 ist vieeel zu früh!
 Da hätten wir ja noch drei Jahre eher Konkurrenz am Wasser.

 Und ich garantiere jetzt schon, dass meine Enkel die Angel noch früher in der Hand halten werden. Egal wie welche Partei auch immer abstimmen mag. #q

 #h


----------



## Angler9999 (8. August 2017)

*AW: Voten für Kinderangeln in Baden-Württemberg!!!*

Wer will kann sein Unmut auch bei Facebook mitteilen.

https://www.facebook.com/schwaebisc...pGHB-myLWs_CcrcqtbbjvTYbdCGaRNHfs-qUE&fref=nf


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. August 2017)

*AW: Voten für Kinderangeln in Baden-Württemberg!!!*

hab ich gleich genutzt ;-)


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. August 2017)

*AW: Voten für Kinderangeln in Baden-Württemberg!!!*

Davon ab ist auch diese Grenze eine sinnlose Grenze, wenngleich besser als vorher.


Richtig wäre:
Kinder dürfen im Beisein ihrer Eltern alles beim Angeln nach Entscheidung der Eltern.

Im Beisein von legalen, erwachsenen Angler dürfen Kinder jederzeit vollumfänglich mitangeln.

Und sobald sie legal eine Karte kaufen können (egal ob mit oder ohne Prüfung etc., legal ist das Wort!) unabhängig vom Alter auch alleine angeln.

Siehe auch:
*Deutschland: Kostenloses Kinderangeln*

Man ist wie Angler und die Parteien in Baden-Württemberg AUSSER den GRÜNEN (und ihrem jeweiligen Koalitionspartner) entweder für Kinder und für Chancen für Kinder...

Oder man ist wie die GRÜNEN, PETA, NABU, und Konsorten für Verbote, Einschränkungen und Aussperren von Kindern aus der Natur und normalen, natürlichen Dingen wie Angeln....


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. August 2017)

*AW: Voten für Kinderangeln in Baden-Württemberg!!!*

Es kommt immer mehr Druck auch in der Öffentlichkeit - nur vom Verband und seinem verräterischen Präsi von Eyb, DER IN DER ABSTIMMUNG IM LANDTAG NICHT FÜR Abschaffung Nachtangelverbot und Senkung Alter für Kinder stimmte, hört und sieht man weiterhin nix (nicht, dass mich das wundern würde....) .....

Kinder sollten schon früher angeln dürfen
Jugendwart des Möhringer Angelvereins hält Vorstoß der FPD für richtig


----------

